# Aches and pain in upper arm



## Laura davies (Aug 1, 2014)

for 2 weeks now i have a constant ache and pain in my upper left arm and my muscle feels tight. When I touch the back of my arm its sore like a bruise but i have not had any injury. I thought it would go away and I've not mentioned it to my family as i don't want them to think something else is wrong. When I lie down it hurts and when I lie on my side its not comfortable. When I put my hands up in the air i struggle with my left arm its stiff painful grrr. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 1, 2014)

You may have pulled a muscle or tendon Laura. I'd mention it to the GP/nurse and see what they say, especially as it's been a couple of weeks.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Alison, thank you. I will mention to GP next week.


----------



## Pete H (Aug 1, 2014)

I have been suffering with the same thing in my right arm for about two months now, tried different creams to rub in but no good until last night and I tried some heat rub massaging cream, I stink but it's loads better


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2014)

Is it the arm or the shoulder joint? There is something called 'frozen shoulder' that I know several of our members suffer from.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Pete awe thanks that is good to know the cream helps i am going to the chemist shortly


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Alan my shoulder joint is very stiff and painful and my upper arm where the muscle is. I wonder what an earth causes this? Is it ok age 41 when i get up out of bed my legs and under the soles of my feet are stiff and hurt until i get mobile. My arm is very uncomfortable not the best sleep again last night because of it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2014)

Laura davies said:


> Hi Alan my shoulder joint is very stiff and painful and my upper arm where the muscle is. I wonder what an earth causes this? Is it ok age 41 when i get up out of bed my legs and under the soles of my feet are stiff and hurt until i get mobile. My arm is very uncomfortable not the best sleep again last night because of it.



If the shoulder joint is stiff and painful also then you should certainly mention it to your GP. You may get a referral to a physio for exercises to loosen it. Have a read of the following and see if it might apply to you (hope it isn't!). People with diabetes, particularly women, are more prone to it.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Frozen-shoulder/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 1, 2014)

You have probably caused an arm injury hun. Mention it to the gp to get it checked


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 1, 2014)

Bearing in mind you have problems with your legs also first thing, could it be side effects of taking a statin?


----------



## AJLang (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Laura I initially thought frozen shoulder but when I had it my arm wasn't sore to touch.  This together with the other symptoms sound like problems that I've heard that people have had with polymyalgia - but usually that happens at a much older age. If were me I would certainly see my GP as soon as possible in case it is something that could get worse if it isn't treated soon.  I hope that you get some relief from it very soon.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Alan I just read the information you sent, thank you. I must see GP hoe he doesn't think im mad! I've been under his guidance with chronic back problems for 10 months and thankfully am now free of if!! Now this!!! Grrr!! I wonder why diabetics are more prone to it!!! Im still up as i am trying to tire myself out forged as pain in my arms and shoulder has been preventing me sleep soundly!!!


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi AJ thank you i will get it checked out asap its miserable as sin this pain


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Will get it checked mrs M x


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Patti i am unsure, i don't take statins


----------



## SparkleGirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I had pain in the upper of my right arm and it went round my shoulder to the shoulder blade. I finally went to my dr about it and after an x-ray, I was diagnosed with Calcific tendonitis. Basically there was calcium forming in my rotary cuff and the tendons were all inflamed. I took 3 months off work to get it sorted and I'm still suffering with some pain (which I was told could take 12 months). Apparently, people with diabetes are more susceptible to it. 

Get your GP to take a look.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Laura I suffer terribly with painful shoulder joints and the pain travels down to my elbow. My shoulder hurts when you press on the point and around it, plus lifting my arms and putting them around my back is practically impossible. I had physio well over a year ago and that didn't help, so I was referred to orthopeidics, where after x-rays they said it wasnt frozen shoulders but the bones were ragged and causing inflamation (arthritis), probably caused by diabetes. I had to have cortizone injections in both shoulders and over a year later one is still fine but the other one is agony again. I am about to go to my gp to hopefully get injection again, though it reaked havoc on my bs@s.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Sparkle girl i just saw up your post. I have an appt with my GP tomorrow i can't wait its a miserable pain. Im sorry to hear you are in pain i hope i know what it is soon. I had trouble taking my dress off tonight it hurt like hell lifting my arm u


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 4, 2014)

hi Tintin you poor thing, i have pain right into my shoulder bade. I have undergone 4 cortisone injections this year before my back surgery and they played havoc with my BMs. It's been 2.5 weeks in pain with my arm. Do you get stiffness and pain in your arm when you lie on your side. I get very uncomfortable sleeping cant lift my arm up fast without hurting


----------



## PhilT (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you have a problem trying to bring your arm across your chest? Is the tightness between the elbow joint and the shoulder and does it hurt when you try to straighten your arm? If so it is probably tennis elbow. 

I was diagnosed with this earlier this year sometimes it is really bad and sometimes it goes away for weeks at a time.


----------

